# North American Hunting Club



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone belong to this? If so, is it what they claim it is? Does anyone get new items to field trial?


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

I was a member about 25 yrs ago. Never saw any "new" products for testing. Didn't like the magazine that well and after about 2 or 3 years I quit. Never looked back.

Tracker401


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I didnt think the new product testing was all that they say it is. I figured if they did send me something it would be a $5 knife or something like that.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep the free crap in the envelope and throw the rest out. Have yet to hear one good thing about it.


----------



## jgod1946 (Jul 12, 2012)

_I joined there fishing club,(Life member).Could of saved money......._


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jgod1946


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I just canceled my membership to the north american fishing club, which is affiliated, they will send you a bunch of stuff you have to pay to return if you dont want it, and I have found that the free gifts and product test gear is of the worst quality. Its all gonna be some made in China crap you wouldnt buy for a buck. I would strongly recomend you stay away from any of these "clubs" that will drain your bank account if you give em the chance.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum jgod1946


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I just canceled my membership to the north american fishing club, which is affiliated, they will send you a bunch of stuff you have to pay to return if you dont want it, and I have found that the free gifts and product test gear is of the worst quality. Its all gonna be some made in China crap you wouldnt buy for a buck. I would strongly recomend you stay away from any of these "clubs" that will drain your bank account if you give em the chance.


I figured as much. Thanks for the info.
[/quote] Will do!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Keep the free crap in the envelope and throw the rest out.


Will do!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I belong to that club and after the first round with them sending things and charging you I had that stopped. Now I just get the mags which I find informative and good information.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

If you couldn't tell, the computer and I weren't getting along very well this morning with the last two post's.


----------

